# Forbrydelsen (The Killing) - S2



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2011)

Sarah Lund is back! 

The new series starts on *Sat, 19th November*. Apparently Lund and Brix (Lund's boss) are the only two recurring characters, and there will only been 10 episodes as opposed to the 20 of the first series.

And there's a new jumper!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

This had already all been posted, you numpty.

(On an unrelated thread, admittedly, but searches are so good these days...)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2011)

This is for discussion of the series as a whole, not just an announcement of the date


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

I mentioned the new sweater.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, tally-pip!

The OP was a skilful collation of various bits of info about the new series to act as a primer for the new thread, about the new series. The fact this information is already on the boards elsewhere is, at best, incidental.

Now, enough of this witty banter: what does the new jumper mean? Red is symbolic of a number of things: blood, danger, love, life, strawberry-flavoured Skittles. Any and all of these things could play a part in the next series. Or none at all! There's just no way of knowing...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2011)

(Also, where did you mention it - I did do a quick search before posting this thread but it wasn't all that useful..  )


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

The Downton "Abbey" (sic) thread, where else?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2011)

I should have known 

Alright, hands up, you got there first. Maybe the threads should be merged.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2011)

As noted in the other thread:

_The_ jumper escapes from its incarceration and wraps itself around Ms Lund again by Episode 4 (or 5)


----------



## spirals (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this, I shall wear my new red jumper whilst watching


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

belboid said:


> As noted in the other thread:
> 
> _The_ jumper escapes from its incarceration and wraps itself around Ms Lund again by Episode 4 (or 5)


 





Sweater!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2011)

Out of curiosity (honest  ), I actually looked into buying the sweater, but it's 280 Euros  

No wonder she wears it all the time, bloody get yer money's worth!


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2011)

€280 is a bargain considering it appears to be both self-cleaning and self-repairing.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2011)

Serious Sarah Lund is serious.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2011)

The lesser-observed 'negative' or 'third' sweater:


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 8, 2011)

Smashing. Throughly enjoyed the first series and if this is going to be the same Saturday night 9pm BBC4 slot then even better.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 16, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Out of curiosity (honest  ), I actually looked into buying the sweater, but it's 280 Euros
> 
> No wonder she wears it all the time, bloody get yer money's worth!



Man, it self-repairs from knife wounds remember. Any jumper that can do that has to be worth E280...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 16, 2011)

Downloaded this after series 1 aired (I needed my fix) with seriously dodgy DIY subtitles. Be good to catch it with a proper translation.
No spoilers obv, but there's a really funny sweater moment.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2011)

Radio Times have got a pattern for the new red jumper in the current issue:






Imagine the S1 sweater pattern can be found elsewhere, but I'm currently on one of the slowest PCs in the library


----------



## Reno (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll at least start watching this. I thought the first series was watchable, if vastly overrated. After an intriguing start it was just held afloat by the red herring of the week and at 20 full hours it started to test my patience eventually. I like the lead actress and at least this series is shorter. Shame Lars Mikkelsen isn't in this, he was hot (in a slightly reptilian sort of way).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2011)

Reno said:


> After an intriguing start it was just held afloat by the red herring of the week and at 20 full hours it started to test my patience eventually. I like the lead actress and at least this series is shorter.


Yeah, I have similar feelings (as expressed in the S1 thread). Will be interesting to see if we get the same time dedicated to the characters though. Even in a 20 episode series I actually thought a lot was done in service of the plot, rather than the characters.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2011)

The brilliance of the first series was absolutely nothing to do with the ostensible plot and the murder – much of which did get just too far fetched by Days 14-17ish.  What was superb about it was the way it focused on aspects of the aftermath that we never really get to see, the effects upon the family, especially the wonderful Pernille.  She was a pure joy to watch, an even more amazing performance than Lund’s. It was all the little looks between people that made it really _real_ that made it stand out, not some whodunit nonsense.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 16, 2011)

Reno said:


> I'll at least start watching this. I thought the first series was watchable, if vastly overrated. After an intriguing start it was just held afloat by the red herring of the week and at 20 full hours it started to test my patience eventually. I like the lead actress and at least this series is shorter. Shame Lars Mikkelsen isn't in this, he was hot (in a slightly reptilian sort of way).



Yes, I enjoyed it but it went on too long for my liking.

I'd add the cinematography was some of the best I've ever seen in a television drama.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Radio Times have got a pattern for the new red jumper in the current issue


Yes, I spotted that in our copy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't even buy the Radio Times any more, but I saw it on the cover in the shops and had a quick peek inside 

I'll be so glad when the series starts and I can start talking about the great cinematography or powerful acting, rather than (_just_  ) knitwear


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> The lesser-observed 'negative' or 'third' sweater:




it's the first sweater just turned inside out


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2011)

Hence the 'negative' label


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hence the 'negative' label


it was the description of it as the 'third' sweater which got my goat.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2011)

Well it is. It's not _actually_ the first sweater turned inside out


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Well it is. It's not _actually_ the first sweater turned inside out


if you were watching the series keenly you should have noticed the label on the outside of the 'negative' sweater when she faced away from camera.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2011)

You lie! 

Isn't the pattern wrong? There's stars on the white one, but they're diamonds on the brown one. Is that how knitting patterns work?!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it was the description of it as the 'third' sweater which got my goat.


_My_ goat is employed producing wool for the new sweater.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 20, 2011)

Really enjoying this so far. I think Bilal is a big fat red herring. My suspicions are that the killings are nothing to do with Islamists. I think it's a bit like like the Grafton St bombing in Dublin to get the Emergency Powers Act rushed through.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 20, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Really enjoying this so far. I think Bilal is a big fat red herring. My suspicions are that the killings are nothing to do with Islamists. I think it's a bit like like the Grafton St bombing in Dublin to get the Emergency Powers Act rushed through.



That's my gut feeling as well. Very good stuff though that really picks up on the same character traits in Lund. Nice and complex and dark as well - the military secret bit will run I think.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 20, 2011)

.....but both victims were really uneasy before they were offed, so there is something connected going on...and clearly Jens knows summat. The fact that Myg couldn't wait to get out of Denmark and go to Afghanistan speaks volumes and all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 21, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> .....and clearly Jens knows summat.



His wife's father is up to his neck in it as well....


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 21, 2011)

I think that Army stuff is all a massive red herring. I think that the politician who had the job before the fat bloke is going to come into play at some stage.


----------



## Garek (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone reckon the army Dad is pulling strings to keep the lad in the Nut House?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2011)

I recorded it on Saturday, as we were out, but neglected to record both episodes!  So had to wait until last night to catch up.  So I've been avoiding this thread in case of spoilers. I needn't have bothered.

Enjoying it so far, though.  The red sweater has grown on me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2011)

Garek said:


> Anyone reckon the army Dad is pulling strings to keep the lad in the Nut House?


Yes, the father-in-law.  But that's possibly a red sweater.  Herring.


----------



## Garek (Nov 24, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I recorded it on Saturday, as we were out, but neglected to record both episodes! So had to wait until last night to catch up. So I've been avoiding this thread in case of spoilers. I needn't have bothered.
> 
> Enjoying it so far, though. The red sweater has grown on me.



I DL'ed it on iPlayer.

Also the People's Party, now they're a subtle bunch.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> I think that Army stuff is all a massive red herring. I think that the politician who had the job before the fat bloke is going to come into play at some stage.


I think you're wrong on the first and after episode 3, you're right on the second.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah, the sweater's back...



Nice episodes - layers on layers. I'm not sure how important Monberg is now. I think we may have heard the last important thing about him - that he wanted to reopen the case.

Not entirely sure what the fuck Lund was doing leaving the army woman in the car by herself mind...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, Strange shouldn't have got out of the car first, going off all showy off and macho.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 27, 2011)

True - one of those "oh no, they aren't going to do that again" moments!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

I forgot to take a book on a bus journey today (two hours there and back) and found myself thinking really hard about all this. I don't think it's Louise Raben, or Jens Raben. Not sure about Louise's Dad. I don't think it's Bilal. Not sure about the Nordic Soldier who wants to do Louise's decorating. Can't be Thomas Buch, apart from anything else he just doesn't have the time. It's definitely not Lund. It crossed my mind it could be Strange on the basis of a big massively unexpected plot twist (and he did just about have time to off Grüner in the car park) but I don't think he had time to arrange all that fallen log hoo-ha. Although he looked surprised when Lund knew a quicker different way to get to the island, as if he'd done the journey before....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 27, 2011)

Hm, it momentarily cossed my mind that it might be Brix, but only because I'm basically suspecting everyone.

Has the actress playing Lund's mum changed?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, different actresses.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

...although IMDb says they're the same  major cosmetic surgery? Although she was a bit pissed off in series I but is brimming with joy in series II. Maybe she just looks very different tight-lipped and disapproving compared to happy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh good, still not completely lost it.

I always thought the political subplot was a bit unnecessary in the last series, and again think the same in this series, both with the politics and all the army stuff. Would prefer it if it was just about solving the murder, like the Birk-Larsen case.

Still bloody good Tv tho.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

Also what was really good about series I was the effect on the Birk Larsens. The victims in series II don't seem to have visible grieving families at all apart from the first victim's ex-husband...but why, when phoning the police initially did he say 'What have I done, what have I done?' Did he pass on some info that let to her death? The false confession was good as people do confess if they're under pressure, just to make it all stop.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 27, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I forgot to take a book on a bus journey today (two hours there and back) and found myself thinking really hard about all this. I don't think it's Louise Raben, or Jens Raben. Not sure about Louise's Dad. I don't think it's Bilal. Not sure about the Nordic Soldier who wants to do Louise's decorating. Can't be Thomas Buch, apart from anything else he just doesn't have the time. It's definitely not Lund. It crossed my mind it could be Strange on the basis of a big massively unexpected plot twist (and he did just about have time to off Grüner in the car park) but I don't think he had time to arrange all that fallen log hoo-ha. Although he looked surprised when Lund knew a quicker different way to get to the island, as if he'd done the journey before....



If it's any of them I'd be more likely to go with Bilal - that "I was just at the scene of the crime myself and ran away because, err, it's complex. Oh, and I ordered these fundamentalist books to help the lads and lasses understand the enemy". It'd kind of link in with what might have happened in Afghanistan as well - wasn't a mad officer mentioned? That's him or Sogaard I'd say. There you go - one of them (although my wife, who said it was <spoiler> all along last time, doesn't think it's either of them...) 

Jens Raben was in the prison thingy when the first two were done, so clearly not him btw


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 27, 2011)

Think this ones more about the politics stuff - and the rise of the conservative right and so on. Rather than the personal stuff - although Pernille is much missed.

As will be the rather nice secretary who seems to have packed her bags and resigned. Drat


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, I always felt the murder, and what it meant to those involved, was enough.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 27, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> If it's any of them I'd be more likely to go with Bilal - that "I was just at the scene of the crime myself and ran away because, err, it's complex. Oh, and I ordered these fundamentalist books to help the lads and lasses understand the enemy". It'd kind of link in with what might have happened in Afghanistan as well - wasn't a mad officer mentioned? That's him or Sogaard I'd say. There you go - one of them (although my wife, who said it was <spoiler> all along last time, doesn't think it's either of them...)


I dunno, think those are classic red herrings myself.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Bilal - that "I was just at the scene of the crime myself and ran away because, err, it's complex. Oh, and I ordered these fundamentalist books to help the lads and lasses understand the enemy".


I really don't think he's 'Fellow Believer'. As Kodmani said, he hates us (ie Muslims), he just pushed all the right buttons. Plus he's not a proper Arabic speaker. Plus someone planted all that stuff in the PO box that 'Fellow Believer' told Kodmani to set up. Someone was definitely trying to frame Kodmani.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

Just had a thought...Strange could have planted all the stuff in the box. Was he in the army before joining the police? 

Except.....except.....except all that island stuff, logs, fake bloke in hide, nicking the explosives and getting into the woodswoman's place and booby-trapping it....I don't think Strange could have done all that unless he'd done it beforehand. Surely someone would have cleared all that timber away unless it had happened very recently?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

If I'm not careful I will be up all night watching the whole four hours so far again, pausing, re-running etc on i-Player, clutching a notebook and pencil eliminating suspects.....


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 27, 2011)

And has Lund killed off her prospective father in law?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2011)

i reckon it's the colonel.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Ah, the sweater's back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was fucked, as was the initial questioning of kodmani last night. you'd have thought that they would have given some small amount of thought to their agenda when questioning him. and when you come across a big fuck off tree across a lonely road in a forest, you don't fucking get out to sniff about, you either drive round it or you reverse at speed and get the fuck out.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

...well they would have done if it hadn't been for Strange. The more I think about it the more I think he's well in the frame. You know when he said he was with a girlfriend all night? Maybe that's when he knocked the wood over the road. It was probably in a handy pile at the road's edge.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...well they would have done if it hadn't been for Strange. The more I think about it the more I think he's well in the frame. You know when he said he was with a girlfriend all night? Maybe that's when he knocked the wood over the road. It was probably in a handy pile at the road's edge.


i thought that happened before they went to sweden.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, but when they were driving there and Lund said she knew a quicker way he was surprised...as if maybe he'd done the journey before. What if he'd done that the night before?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

To be honest I'd only thought of Strange as a mad 'the person you least suspect' plot twist idea but the stuff in Kodmani's PO box, well, who collected it? Who better to frame someone than a policeman?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

It'll probably turn out to be a total red herring by the end of episode 5 though. The last series was full of stuff like that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yes, but when they were driving there and Lund said she knew a quicker way he was surprised...as if maybe he'd done the journey before. What if he'd done that the night before?


he was surprised because he had an atlas in his hands.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 27, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I really don't think he's 'Fellow Believer'. As Kodmani said, he hates us (ie Muslims), he just pushed all the right buttons. Plus he's not a proper Arabic speaker. Plus someone planted all that stuff in the PO box that 'Fellow Believer' told Kodmani to set up. Someone was definitely trying to frame Kodmani.



Hmmm, darn it  Sogaard it is then!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a Danish colleague. She says some of the translation is a bit loose. Special Branch in the subtitles is not what we would call Special Branch, it's what we would call MI5, ie, not police at all. A better translation would be Military Intelligence.


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 29, 2011)

I've just been briefed by Danish neighbour. I didn't realise the island is a Swedish one and half the cast were speaking Swedish in last episode. It's all Greek to me ( and we even tried turning up the volume when we thought we were missing bits).


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2011)

There's something rotten in the state of Denmark.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 29, 2011)

ChrisD said:


> I've just been briefed by Danish neighbour. I didn't realise the island is a Swedish one and half the cast were speaking Swedish in last episode. It's all Greek to me ( and we even tried turning up the volume when we thought we were missing bits).



The road signs, police uniforms and the more sing-songy language were the giveaways!

Oh, and the establishing shot of the bridge. I'm assuming there were prolly a bunch of Swedish flags as well - can't remember.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 29, 2011)

There were Swedish flags on the ferry. Plus they had the conversation about Lund's Swedish ex, and that that's why she knows the way.

I was wondering just how much of it was Swedish and Danish.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure - tbh they can tend to understand each other anyway I think. Swedish friends seem to get by with no problems whatsosver in Denmark with just a few tweaks and I think it works pretty well the other way as well. Personally I find spoken Swedish a little easier to get my head around - Danish just seems to end up merging together whereas I can pick Swedish words out easier.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> I'm assuming there were prolly a bunch of Swedish flags as well - can't remember.


There were.

And the local cops said "Welcome to Sweden", and Lund and Strange talked about the best way to Sweden, and holding hands in Swedish forests.  And lots more.

Good to see the old sweater back for a guest appearance.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Can't wait for tonight's episodes.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 3, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> There were.
> 
> And the local cops said "Welcome to Sweden", and Lund and Strange talked about the best way to Sweden, and holding hands in Swedish forests. And lots more.



I thought the ABBA soundtrack was a bit of a give away.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 3, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Can't wait for tonight's episodes.


Indeed.  It's picking up after a slowish start.  (Not that the start wasn't good, but you know what I mean; the intrigue is deepening).


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm enjoying it, but I can't help but wonder why the killers are going to such elaborate lengths to do away with their victims. Still, that's the nature of a good thriller, I suppose.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 3, 2011)

The priest?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Still think there's summat going on to to with the police though, maybe leaked info?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 3, 2011)

OK, so Rossing's in it up to his neck...I think it suits his fascistic tendencies to get the terrorist bill through, he loves tight control and I don't think he likes non-Danes. I still think there's police involvement (someone was definitely trying to frame Kodmani and my money is on someone like police or spooks.)....and why did Strange want to know whether Lund had talked to Brix?  I still haven't seen anything that gets him out of the frame. I don't think Raben has killed anyone. It can't have been him who killed Mondberg or the priest (OK, maybe the priest's not actually dead yet) because he's being tailed....I wonder if this big army officer's do will be bombed? I hope not, I really like Louise...I really like Buch too, I hope nothing bad happens to him..ooh roll on next Saturday.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 3, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Hmmm, darn it  Sogaard it is then!


I think Søgaard is a red herring. He's just after getting into Louise's knickers and being the colonel's son-in-law.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 3, 2011)

oooh, but I've just had a thought...if the priest's been offed maybe Søgaard's next......


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 4, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think Søgaard is a red herring. He's just after getting into Louise's knickers and being the colonel's son-in-law.



I'm thinking that as well now - seems too obvious really doesn't it?

Otoh, logically it's still got something to do with the whole Afghan business - think I've veering back towards Bilal maybe...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 4, 2011)

But how could Bilal have done the Swedish thing, crucified the priest AND killed Mondberg?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it's spooks or police, not squaddies. Something fishy in the corridors of power. Right-wingers.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 4, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> But how could Bilal have done the Swedish thing, crucified the priest AND killed Mondberg?



Damn you and your logic!  (although my gut reaction was that Monberg jumped I must admit... Maybe I need to rewatch that episode - did it happen right at the end of ep.6?)

Mind you, Bilal was at the whole Poulson thing wasn't he?


----------



## magneze (Dec 9, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> But how could Bilal have done the Swedish thing, crucified the priest AND killed Mondberg?


Monberg was suicide, no?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2011)

magneze said:


> Monberg was suicide, no?


Was he? Did you see a note?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2011)

Have you noticed Lund makes mistakes when she doesn't have the right jumper on?

She's Samson, and the Old Jumper is her hair.


----------



## magneze (Dec 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> Was he? Did you see a note?


The nurse said "he wanted some exercise" and he was clearly about to get into deep shit. If she had said that someone else was there then it might be suspicious. Looks like suicide to me, although I'm not wearing a jumper so this does reduce my crime fighting ability significantly.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 9, 2011)

magneze said:


> Monberg was suicide, no?


Who knows? I'm not taking anything for granted on this one.


----------



## Reno (Dec 10, 2011)

As someone who found the first series watchable but not amazing, how does this season measure up ? I


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2011)

Took a few episodes to get going but 4,5,6 are brilliant. Only 4 more to go!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 10, 2011)

Reno said:


> As someone who found the first series watchable but not amazing, how does this season measure up ? I



It's tighter, with a lot less episodes (so far anyway) which are dedicated to obvious red herrings. The tightness means a bit less character development maybe, and there's not the wonderful Pernille etc... moments really.

And more people die.


----------



## gosub (Dec 11, 2011)

Reno said:


> As someone who found the first series watchable but not amazing, how does this season measure up ? I


Far less a whodunnit


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> It's tighter, with a lot less episodes (so far anyway) which are dedicated to obvious red herrings. The tightness means a bit less character development maybe, and there's not the wonderful Pernille etc... moments really.
> 
> And more people die.



I like the sound of that.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm even more convinced it's Strange now. The 'back from Afghanistan six months before so it can't be him' is a clerical error or something. Everything else fits.


----------



## Garek (Dec 11, 2011)

wtf.

I got lost towards the end when Brix and Lund were standing outside the office and Grix said look at this. And then it all went mental, she opened up to Strange and then they buggered off to Afghanistan.

What the hell happened in the last 5 minutes? I feel like I have missed some key bits of dialogue. Might end watching it again on iPlayer.

What I have is this: brother of one of the guys who died in Afg. was a doctor who saw the bodies come in and didn't like Raben. Is Raben actually crazy? Do we know about Perk yet?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 11, 2011)

There was a photo of the unit with all the murdered ones crossed off, leaving just Raben, found in the army medic's place. The Army medic has been deployed in Afghanistan so they're off to question/arrest him. Red herring. If Raben says Strange is Perk, which he insists is the case, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 11, 2011)

....and I think Strange didn't off Lund after the priest's death because of some overriding cop buddy thing. If he gets another chance I don't think he'll hesitate


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 11, 2011)

Garek said:


> I feel like I have missed some key bits of dialogue. Might end watching it again on iPlayer.


I started watching it live in i-Player but kept getting interrupted so caught up later when it was quieter.
Luckily they get put up on i_Player very quickly after transmission or I'd go mad with suspense.


----------



## Garek (Dec 11, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> There was a photo of the unit with all the murdered ones crossed off, leaving just Raben, found in the army medic's place. The Army medic has been deployed in Afghanistan so they're off to question/arrest him. Red herring. If Raben says Strange is Perk, which he insists is the case, that's good enough for me.



Ah, cheers.

Maybe Ruben's supposed sanity is the red herring and he really is a fruitcake 

Though I hope not so he can get his missus and boy back. Well his boy at least.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 11, 2011)

I think we're meant to discount Raben because he's obsessed and a bit unstable, just like Lund was in the last series....I think Raben is no fool.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 11, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ....and I think Strange didn't off Lund after the priest's death because of some overriding cop buddy thing. If he gets another chance I don't think he'll hesitate



He said he fancied her as well didn't he - talked about his kids etc...

Not entirely sure it's Strange. It's almost too obvious at this stage - but then so is the medic as well.


----------



## Garek (Dec 11, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> He said he fancied her as well didn't he - talked about his kids etc...
> 
> Not entirely sure it's Strange. It's almost too obvious at this stage - but then so is the medic as well.



And if there is something the last series taught us is don't expect it to be the really obvious  o...oh wait, no, hang on a sec...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 11, 2011)

I think we are being double-bluffed....the slow realisation that _it could well be Strange_, to _it's definitely Strange_, then one bit of info that suddenly trumps the other myriad clues, to _"Oh, we were meant to think it was Strange but it's not!"_.

I think the denouement will be, Oh, wait, it _is_ Strange! He _was_ in Afghanistan at the time! All that stuff about Buch and the dates of the faxes is a clue, I reckon.....timings may not be as they seem...


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 11, 2011)

You could well be right.

And Plough clearly isn't going anywhere near Macedonia.


----------



## gosub (Dec 11, 2011)

Garek said:


> And if there is something the last series taught us is don't expect it to be the really obvious  o...oh wait, no, hang on a sec...


Then it's the army Muslim


----------



## PandaCola (Dec 11, 2011)

As far as I recall, the female member of the squad on the Swedish island spent a fair bit of time with Strange and never once said: "you look like that deranged officer who murdered kids in front of me".


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 11, 2011)

PandaCola said:


> As far as I recall, the female member of the squad on the Swedish island spent a fair bit of time with Strange and never once said: "you look like that deranged officer who murdered kids in front of me".



And Raben seems to have thought the other bloke - the one he had tied up - was Perk as well.

Which does suggest he's got some serious psych issues perhaps.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 11, 2011)

PandaCola said:


> As far as I recall, the female member of the squad on the Swedish island spent a fair bit of time with Strange and never once said: "you look like that deranged officer who murdered kids in front of me".


Yeah, but she also said she wasn't there at the time, was just part of the unit and she never saw Perk.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 11, 2011)

....I think she said she'd only heard him on the radio iirc, I know she said she never saw Perk.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, thats right - she stayed with the wounded in the APC with the radio.


----------



## PandaCola (Dec 12, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ....I think she said she'd only heard him on the radio iirc, I know she said she never saw Perk.



I forgot that. I still can't believe Strange is the man though. Planning the whole fake muslim extremist angle and the sheer volume of killing suggests a group effort to me. Brix's lady friend comes across as well dodgy.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 12, 2011)

PandaCola said:


> Planning the whole fake muslim extremist angle and the sheer volume of killing suggests a group effort to me.


Could equally be lone Islamophobe nutjob. Recent events in Norway spring to mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2011)

PandaCola said:


> I forgot that. I still can't believe Strange is the man though. Planning the whole fake muslim extremist angle and the sheer volume of killing suggests a group effort to me. Brix's lady friend comes across as well dodgy.


ruth hedeby


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2011)

If the Dr brother did it in revenge for his young sibling's death, why did the lady lawyer think she'd found Perk?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 12, 2011)

Enjoyed watching Buch getting sloshed and holding forth with all the foreign dignitaries. Don't think it's Strange, Raben was seeing Perks everywhere. One thing is for sure, the Defence Minister and the Prime Minister are up to their necks in shite.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Enjoyed watching Buch getting sloshed and holding forth with all the foreign dignitaries.


Yeah.  For a split second I thought my Danish was getting really good.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 12, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah. For a split second I thought my Danish was getting really good.



'Tak' is the only word I've picked up, apart from all the words that sound almost identical to German, and forbrydelsen too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2011)

No is _nej_.  (nigh).  Time has got _klokken_ in it. Police is _politiet_.  Church is _kirke_.  Coffee is _kaffe_.  For fuck's sake _for helvede_. Come in is _kom ind_. What the hell...? is _hvad fanden_...?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2011)

And mismatch is mismatch, apparently.

Not sure I like all this serial killer and grand concpiracy lark. One of the things I liked about the first series was how it focused on the one murder, and Lund's obsession with find the killer/solving the mystery. There's almost too much at stake in this one - it's important to everyone, whereas in the first series the family and Lund seemed to be the only ones who truly cared. Maybe Hartmann too.


----------



## magneze (Dec 12, 2011)

How about this: Raben was killed in Afghanistan. Perk took his identity. Raben is actually Perk and quite insane.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2011)

Except for the wife, son and father in law who recognise him, that's an excellent theory.

Oh, and the home video of before he went to Afghanistan.


----------



## magneze (Dec 12, 2011)

Hmmm, did his son recognize him? He didn't when he confronted them a few episodes ago.

Ok, it's an outside shot.

I'm also dumbstruck by the latest development. Off to Afghanistan?! WTF


----------



## gosub (Dec 18, 2011)

MDisappointing in attempting to be dark implausible
Special branch would have been tidying this sort of shit up by about episode 5


----------



## OneStrike (Dec 18, 2011)

That jumper has super powers


----------



## Garek (Dec 18, 2011)

Wtf? Why did Bilal go mental and then blow himself up?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 18, 2011)

Bit of a disappointing ending, I thought. How come nobody in Afghanistan recognised Strange? And why was he trying to date a super sleuth? Bad move on his part.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 18, 2011)

Buch deserves his own series


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 18, 2011)

So, Borgen will run on BBC4 as well - http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2011/06_june/16/borgen.shtml

Anyone know anything about it? Seems to have run in the States as well.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2011)

Garek said:


> Wtf? Why did Bilal go mental and then blow himself up?


I didn't get that either. I also didn't think much of the bullet-proof vest sting. I enjoyed it, but it wasn't as good as series I. It concentrated too much on plot. (Which was a bad move, because plot was a weakness in series I). It missed the human drama of the bereaved family, and I didn't find the national politics of F2 as absorbing or convincing as the local politics of F1.



Spoiler: Ending



That said, I'm glad Lund isn't dead, as is coming back for F3.

I'm disappointed in Buch, though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I finally had the time to watch episode 9 & 10 on i-Player last night. Glad to know I was right, but I don't think it was as good as the first series. Still good though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2011)

Garek said:


> Wtf? Why did Bilal go mental and then blow himself up?


I didn't get that either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2011)

and how come raben was going with two cops and then in the next episode he's escaped? was there an episode missing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Buch deserves his own series


buch deserves his own pub


----------



## magneze (Dec 21, 2011)

Just finished watching it on iPlayer.


Garek said:


> Wtf? Why did Bilal go mental and then blow himself up?


I think it was because he knew that the cover up went right to the top. He knew he had been framed and saw no other way out.





goldenecitrone said:


> why was he trying to date a super sleuth? Bad move on his part.


Yes, that was a bit stupid really.

Still, I thought it was great overall. Proper edge of the seat on the last episode. Sustaining the tension over this many hours, especially after the killer has actually been revealed about halfway through is great scriptwriting IMO.

Again, I think that it being subtitled really helped for a detective drama. I always wanted to watch it early in the morning with a coffee so I could concentrate on the whole thing.


----------

